# Buserelin injection failed :(



## Fern12 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have been down regulating with buserelin for more than 4 weeks now, today went for blood test again, I was told that my estrogen still too high, they told me stop the injection now ,treatment may be cancelled.   I am very upset and crying ... this is my first cycle ,want to know has anyone else ever experiense this problem?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

have they rescanned you or just done a blood test? 

i had a cyst or follie (don't know which) persisting through my last down reg which meant i wasn't ready, they gave me a trigger shot to get rid of it and made me down reg longer i d/r about 6 weeks i think in the end..but they didn't cancel... what dose are you on?


----------



## Fern12 (Jan 17, 2014)

hey thank you for sharing your treatment . 
I was running long protocol. have scan twice two weeks ago. been told that my lining thin, but Estrogen was high. they suspect there is follics but hardly tell. gave a trigger shot too, let me do 2 week more injection. today they tell me to stop inject to wait their decision tomorrow.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

what i think happened with me (though i don't know for certain) is that i have long normal cycles, and i THINK they made me start the buserelin before i had ovulated that month, and it stopped the ovulation but obviously then left me with the dominant follie still sitting there. For some reason they assume that people will have ovulated by day 21 but i'd been tracking with an OPK and hadn't had the smiley face... 
anyway the delay didn't do any harm in the end...


----------



## Fern12 (Jan 17, 2014)

I started DR on Day 21. have 32day buserelin  injection, estrogen seems not dopped much. they told me stop the cycle today wait til next period come and blood test, may change the protocol. now even didn't know when my next period will come 

good luck with your treatment


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Purity,  I also respond poorly to buserelin.  I abandoned my first IVF (long protocol) cycle as it was taking so long to DR, I was likely to miss my sister's wedding.  When I was ready to start again, my clinic put me on a follicular protocol (which followed my natural cycle-ish) and it worked.  I got 12 eggs, all fertilized and as a result, I have DD and two frosties.

Don't worry.  Abandoning my cycle was the best thing I did.  I was put on a protocol which worked much better for me.  A small delay is worth it to give you the best chance possible.  Good luck.


I'm DR again this time for medicated FET and it's taking ages again but I'm just trying to go with the flow.


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Purity,

I was on buserelin for around about 6 weeks, with an induced bleed.  My treatment was cancelled, which at the time was very upsetting, but I felt so much better after coming off of the buserelin.  The clinic said they would have put me on short protocol if I was going with them again, anyway, I didn't go back with the clinic for a few different reasons.  

I had responded perfectly with Syranel, it's just buserelin which I didn't respond to.

So, I Guess what I'm saying, is that if they cancel the cycle, there is always the option of short protocol, or a different down regulation medicine.  Don't give up xx


----------



## Fern12 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey guys thanks for replying. it makes me feel a lot better to know I'm not the only one. It's so hard to be all built up for it and then have nothing happen.
Best luck with you all.xx


----------

